

An Interactive Introduction to LaTeX course from WriteLaTeX - JohnHammersley
https://www.writelatex.com/blog/7-free-online-introduction-to-latex-course-part-1

======
MyChinchilla
This is pretty sweet - not sure use of $ signs is recommended anymore though?

